# Cab Upgrades (share your own)



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Share your Cab Upgrades.

I got tired of listening to the same 10 crappy 'country' songs every hour on the radio. The preset buttons on the old Delphi in the Maxxum were not working well, sometimes I would have to use a pen to push deep enough. I knew I only wanted a heavy duty one that would fit in the hole without changing the bracket, the tractor side plugs to fit without splicing, and a USB port to play iTunes and Amazon Music. I didn't need a CD player, Bluetooth, or Sirius/XM (even though I joked about it).

So I googled Delphi Heavy Duty and I was given options from barebones (FM/AM, Weather) for $180 to loaded at $350 plus. I choked, I only wanted to spend less than $60. So I started shopping and searching with different key words. I found the Volvo and Peterbilt radios were just rebranded Delphis. Then I looked for them on just about every site I could think of but I'll use eBay as I found the most flexibility there. On average I found a lot of used ones and some new ones around $80-150. That was too steep but I eventually found the perfect one. It was a new (minus the packaging) Volvo branded Delphi with FM/AM, Weather, CD, and USB port... PERFECT... at $49 and $4.50 to ship. SOLD!









So far I like it. The Volvo lettering doesn't bother me but it appears to be removable. Stay tuned, I've ordered a RAM track system to install on the post for my baler monitor and future stuff. I ordered 4 parts, each from a different supplier as I found each piece cheaper including shipping than I would if I bought it all at one place.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Get the Bluetooth. We have Bluetooth radios in our semis, so nic3 to play pandora off of your cell phone and no cords attached. Plus, when u get a phone call, it will play thru the speakers. Only way I can hear in a truck unless I have my blue parrot headset.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I admit the Bluetooth would be nice talking hands free. There was one for an extra $100 or so that was microphone compatible and I don't think it came with the microphone. I'll just field calls the old way. One day I might buy a RAM phone holder so I can see incoming calls and texts.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Added a mirror high up in the cab so we can see the baler pickup without turning around. I have neck problems from decades of running hay equipment. This helps reduce the aggravation some. I would like to do the same thing in my brothers AGCO but there is no good place to put the mirror. Sorry, picturesaresideways disease has struck. 













Yes, those are window curtains in the cab. The Hutterites who previously owned this tractor put them in, then my dear wife made new one using an IH themed print.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I installed a camera on the baler to watch the bales enter the Accumulator . This keeps me from turning around so much to make sure everything is feeding properly.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

The RAM track came today. I did a quick mock up to figure out the fit. The taps on the post are 18" on center so I had to modify the drill holes. The aluminum rail itself is 17" and the composite end pieces add 1.5" each. The screws are M8 with the Allen button head currently resting on the slide. I'll probably mill the composite some so I can utilize the quick slide in feature. It does not fit flat to the post because the post has a curve to it. Hopefully putting some foam to shim the rail and post will alleviate any vibration. Not sure if I'm going to put a thin aluminum strip to back the composite and slide together better.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

The mirror is a pretty good idea. I have rhomboid flare ups so that would help a ton. I was thinking about mounting a camera like broadriver did for the accumulator except it would be behind the cab. Mirror would be cheaper lol.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have not baled a whole lot with the JD 6220 so when the wife kept complaining about not being able to see the accumulator I thought I better do an upgrade to keep her baling. Also I have a friend that calls and asks if he can come help since the baling process is so easy now. I have usually been by myself until last year. The help is much appreciated.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We also added a camera in the baler, mostly to make sure the wrapping happened.

We got a new T6 New Holland, I plan on getting the windows fairly heavy tinted. A buddy did this and his cab is WAY cooler working in the AZ summer sun!


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

1283 NH Self Propelled baler.

Switched out the worn out and broken OEM seat and installed a Bostrum 912 air ride seat for $50.

Sourced it from a local truck salvage yard. I pump it up with an inexpensive little 12v air compressor . Takes about 15 seconds run time every 3-4 days. Really saves on my back.

Three44s


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I had my M7040 tinted , worked great but made seeing at night a little difficult.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Modified the track so it fits nice and clean. I tossed the composite ends and screwed the track to an eighth inch aluminum bar for better support. Put a strip of foam in between the aluminum and column.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

With the elimination of the volt meter from most equipment, I added these to my tractors and both my trucks.
Plugs into lighter socket. Displays battery voltage and has (2) USB ports. 
They alternatively display tractor/truck battery voltage and the voltage of the device plugged into it. Pretty slick! Very well constructed from aluminum. 
Few weeks ago I noticed the truck readout under 12V and sure enough my batteries took a dump last week. 
About $10 on amazon.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

K&M buddy seat arrived today. Simple enough install but the geometry is off with the factory holes. I'll fab some wedges to level the seat out. It's snug for my 6'3 215 lb frame but it should be good for my boys.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Finally completed the buddy seat install. I fabricated a couple of 10" orange poly felling wedges from Husqvarna to level the seat out. I cut them in half on the bandsaw so I can stack them. Set each stack and then bored my holes. Took a grinder to the poly to rough it up then sand with a block followed by a bastard. Washed them to prep for painting with black primer and then glossy black lacquer. Looks much better now.


----------

